# Sharepoint server 2007, group alerts, alert emails not readable.. anyone ?



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone in here familiar with Sharepoint 2007?

We've run into a few issues that I cant figure out just yet.

One is the sending of alerts on a document library for instance.

I've security group enabled one of our distribution lists which covers our workplace.. I thought in doing so I could set up an alert on a document library that would enable an email to be sent when something changed... to everyone in that group.

I added our distribution group to the alert.. each user received the email stating an alert had been setup, but when documents changed,etc, no new emails were sent alerting each user. This same alert system for this library Does work if you configure it for each user seperately (very tidious).

Secondly, sometimes when the alert is sent, the email sits in the Outlook inbox, but isnt readable.. ie: the preview pane is blank (sometimes it will have the info on it as it should though)... Attemps to double click the item results in "Cannot open this item".

has anyone run into these two issues and found solutions?

Thanks


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

From Microsoft:
here http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/930807/en-us

Try REPLYING - then the content shows up.

REPLY (not forward nor send) to yourself - and then you get a copy.


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah thanks.. perfect.. applied patch and now all is good too.

Now if only there was a way to do group based alerts on document libraries.. it seems they send out initial notification of the alert, but never on any changes etc.. whereas if you manually send to one person at a time all is good, but this is tedious when you have large amounts of people and changes to the list frequently.


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

There are Change Type alerts and the Send Alerts for These Changes. I have not totally figured out the "truth table" for them - that is my next task!

Try looking at Add Alert - and then pick a document library - then you could see the choices.

Or just set up an email list...


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

We have a security/distribution group attached to an email address... If you do the actions.. create alert for a library.. the group gets alerted to the existance of the alert.. but subsequent changes to the library dont get emailed to anyone.

This only works if you do it on a per user bases.. no groups (security or distribution).. also.. distribution groups (email dist.) only.. will not show up in the address book, they must be combos..

Still cant figure this one out..


----------



## rejohnson (Sep 1, 2005)

We have the same issue - the AD security group gets the initial notice, but no subsequent alerts. Using MOSS 2007 with WSS 3.0
-Russell


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

I should mention that after applying SP1 to 2007 Exchange.. this issue has gone away..


----------



## techsupportfan (Jun 16, 2009)

AS I know it, if you want send alert email to AD users/groups,user/group field columns and email addresses, you need resort to third party solutions. 

Just sending alert email to user groups, you can do that simply, just like the gentleman above said!


----------



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

rejohnson said:


> We have the same issue - the AD security group gets the initial notice, but no subsequent alerts. Using MOSS 2007 with WSS 3.0
> -Russell


Actually, for a while now, we had alerts working, but the group had to be both a security and distribution group (i think).. it had to be specified in the rights section of the object being alerted on..

suddenly though, after sp1.. alerts arent working.. the end user will get an initial alert.. then nothing after that.. i'm at a loss to figure it out.. it even happens with single users/ not just groups.


----------

